# Hump in floor, how to transition? (Part 2)



## m2244 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello,

I asked a question on this forum a few weeks ago about how to fix a hump in the floor. A few guys here told me to remove the 1x boards in the problem area and sister 2x6's onto the existing floor joists and then continue with my 1/2 plywood subfloor. I am in the process of doing that but I have a couple of questions.

First, in one of the images below I used a piece of plywood to show that even after I took the 1xs off the floor is still uneven, almost 3/8 in 2 ft. Do you think I am going to be able to use hardwood flooring?

My other question is how do I transition to the 1xs in the same row? In the other picture below you can see where I cut the 1xs. This will help fix the hump in one direction, but where the plywood has to transition onto the cut 1xs there will be a pretty good hump. I had thought about using a power planer to bevel this spot.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 23, 2013)

For the transition sideways you will have to continue the length of the hallway and the other way, can you continue into the room the same distance.


----------



## m2244 (Apr 23, 2013)

nealtw said:


> For the transition sideways you will have to continue the length of the hallway and the other way, can you continue into the room the same distance.



Call me dense but I am not following your explaination.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 23, 2013)

In the first picture, I take it the boards on the left have been removed and if you remove two more boards you may be able to get a reasonable transition.
In the second picture, you have taken boards out to fix the door way but there is no transition, the hump continues down the hall so you have to work down the hall too.


----------

